

Ask HN: Real estate market and selling your house - dome82

Hi,<p>asking for help&#x2F;feedback&#x2F;advices from HN community.<p>I am trying to sell my house in South Italy and I wanted to try an alternative way than just going through a real estate agency.<p>Every real estate site that I&#x27;ve found online did not have great web presentations of each house and I&#x27;ve thought that it could be nice to create a good landing page for my house.
I set up an website describing about the house, the neighbor and what it offers. There are photos and maybe a video in the near future.<p>Is this a good way to market your own house? 
How could I get good visibility for my house? 
Google Adwords? Facebook ads?<p>It is the first time that I needed to sell my house and I am just experimenting how to market it.<p>Any advices? Feedback is really appreciate it! :)<p>Here, you can find the site that I am creating (in multiple languages): http:&#x2F;&#x2F;thevilla.estatedock.com&#x2F;
======
sharemywin
Not sure in italy but your going to probably pay a buyers agent some %. But, I
could see spending some money on an ad directly in google with: {your city}
homes for sale, etc. assmuing you have a good way to price your home, you have
a good sales contract that protects you, have all the buyer disclosures you
need, etc.

Adwords Costs: probably about $80-$120 a lead.

~~~
dome82
It is common to pay an agent in Italy. My brother is contacting them but I
wanted to see if I could some good leads online.

About the price, it is more or less what an agency told us sometime ago. I
guess that I could try some A/B testing on the price.

------
dome82
Not really sure if I had to put ASK HN or SHOW HN :P

~~~
mercnet
Agreed, this sounds like a great opportunity to capture people that want to
sell privately.

